# Bolt Pattern???



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

Just wondering what the bolt pattern was on these. 5x120????? thanks guys


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thats it 5x120


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks!*



EEZ GOAT said:


> thats it 5x120



Cool thanks EEZ:cheers


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Ya thanks! What's the offset? Cheers :cheers


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*offset*



05_HUMBLER said:


> Ya thanks! What's the offset? Cheers :cheers


Im pretty sure that EEZ are 40mm all the way around


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank's for your help! :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> Im pretty sure that EEZ are 40mm all the way around


yes mine is 40 offset. i think stock 17 is 38 offset


----------



## bayer (Jun 19, 2006)

but whats the center bore?


----------



## dblaron (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok, The bolt pattern is 5x120 and the offset is 48 on the stock 17x8. I know alot about the wheel setup on these cars. Just ask if you have any questions.


----------



## Leo Kruger (Jul 13, 2019)

I am looking at wheels off a 71 Chevelle will they fit my 06 GTO? They are 5X4 3/4 pattern.
Tires 2 are 235/55/17 H rated 2 are 225/55/17.


----------



## Stephen Blakeney (Dec 26, 2018)

Leo Kruger said:


> I am looking at wheels off a 71 Chevelle will they fit my 06 GTO? They are 5X4 3/4 pattern.
> Tires 2 are 235/55/17 H rated 2 are 225/55/17.


No they won't. Close but not close enough.


----------

